# Go out and enjoy the sunshine



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

There is a segment of American opinion that takes it as its responsibility to scold and shame anyone who dares go out and get a little fresh air.

Early on in the crisis, CNN anchors spent 20 minutes inveighing against people walking, running, biking, and Rollerblading along San Francisco’s Embarcadero. Noting that some people were holding hands, Jake Tapper called it “enraging.” Of course, random strangers don’t hold hands, but people who are likely in close proximity whether they are enjoying a stroll or not.

Despite there being no indication that outdoor spaces abet the spread of the disease, parks have been shut down throughout the United States, and the closures are at times enforced with rigor. No less than Tom Brady was chased from a closed Tampa Bay park after he was discovered working out, apparently alone. A father in Colorado was briefly detained by police for the alleged offense of playing T-ball with his 6-year-old daughter on a softball field.

A sure sign of fanaticism is the inability to make distinctions, in this instance between risky and non-risky activities and between places hard hit and places not.

https://www.nationalreview.com/2020...ical-lockdowns-not-needed-everywhere/#slide-1


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> There is a segment of American opinion that takes it as its responsibility to scold and shame anyone who dares go out and get a little fresh air.
> 
> https://www.nationalreview.com/2020...ical-lockdowns-not-needed-everywhere/#slide-1


Such as a certain Mayor of a large city who encourages neighbors to rat out neighbors.

Common sense 101-An open air location is much more likely to be safer than a closed environment, such as your home, where most of the virus is likely spread. 
Many good people haven't learned to think or reason without an on-off switch or a printed notecard.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

My son in San Fransisco has been locked in a 496 square foot studio apartment with one window that faces a brick wall and no balcony, by himself, for over a month.

If people who can choose to quarantine themselves in *one* of their multiple homes that happens to be a 3,000 square foot house with sprawling lawns they can get some fresh air on want to condemn him for taking a walk on the Embarcadero, they need to realize they come off as elitists who are clueless as to how most people in San Francisco actually live. 

The vast majority of the people in the media need to learn to stick to reporting the news and otherwise just shut up.

Sorry for spoiling your feel good thread. Grrrrrr.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Mish said:


> My son in San Fransisco has been locked in a 496 square foot studio apartment with one window that faces a brick wall and no balcony, by himself, for over a month.
> 
> If people who can choose to quarantine themselves in *one* of their multiple homes that happens to be a 3,000 square foot house with sprawling lawns they can get some fresh air on want to condemn him for taking a walk on the Embarcadero, they need to realize they come off as elitists who are clueless as to how most people in San Francisco actually live.
> 
> ...


That is nuts


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

keenataz said:


> Wow. All I will say.


What?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Mods can do just fine without the self appointed 'moderators' telling people what content they prefer and who's comments are allowed.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> There is a segment of American opinion that takes it as its responsibility to scold and shame anyone who dares go out and get a little fresh air.
> 
> Early on in the crisis, CNN anchors spent 20 minutes inveighing against people walking, running, biking, and Rollerblading along San Francisco’s Embarcadero. Noting that some people were holding hands, Jake Tapper called it “enraging.” Of course, random strangers don’t hold hands, but people who are likely in close proximity whether they are enjoying a stroll or not.
> 
> ...


they are called Pandemic Peggies.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> they are called Pandemic Peggies.


Pandy Pigs


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Pandy Pigs


I think they need a male name too. 
Quarantine Quentins?
‘Rona Robbins?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

On the same day Tom Brady also was caught breaking and entering.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Outdoors is better.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> I think they need a male name too.
> Quarantine Quentins?
> ‘Rona Robbins?


I thought Pandy Pigs swung both ways, like Randy or Robin


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> they are called Pandemic Peggies.


I hadn't heard that before but I recently read an article in one of our papers that encouraged people to report anyone violating social distancing regulations, which has brought some odd results. 

A group of people up north ended up with a ticket for having one too many people sitting too close together in the front yard, which would be fair, if they didn't all belong to the same family, living in the same residence. 

Our Walmart has an entrance door and an exit door now but no division in the foyer and somebody wrote a cranky letter to the Mayor about Walmart in general so the town got the notion they needed to sort things out and send a broad selection of bylaw officers to hand out tickets to anyone entering through the wrong doors. 

An urban handling system was set up that happens to extend way beyond 10 metres of the front doors and another open letter was sent to the Mayor about people smoking within 10 metres of the urban handling system. Apparently, during a pandemic bylaw officers don't have much to do because they showed up with tape measures and ticketed anyone smoking within 10 metres of the urban handling system, which now includes part of the parking lot and extends to the end of the building. 

I'm hoping our local Pandemic Peggy writes another letter to the Mayor soon so local bylaw officers can head back over and start ticketing those who are tossing masks and gloves on the ground in the new football field sized non smoking area.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I spend every minute I can outdoors regardless of what anyone says. We live on 10 acres near no one, so not likely, I am going to be ratted out, but I will argue with whoever tries to tell me to stay indoors.....none of their F*&^%$# business !


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

CKelly78z said:


> I spend every minute I can outdoors regardless of what anyone says. We live on 10 acres near no one, so not likely, I am going to be ratted out, but I will argue with whoever tries to tell me to stay indoors.....none of their F*&^%$# business !


Sorry but I just turned you in. I expect the black helos any minute. Please don't resist as it will only make it worse.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

I was outside in a tee shirt a good portion of this sunny day, and have the red arms and neck to prove it.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

flewism said:


> I was outside in a tee shirt a good portion of this sunny day, and have the red arms and neck to prove it.


*$&#! *******!!!!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Mish said:


> My son in San Fransisco has been locked in a 496 square foot studio apartment with one window that faces a brick wall and no balcony, by himself, for over a month.
> 
> If people who can choose to quarantine themselves in *one* of their multiple homes that happens to be a 3,000 square foot house with sprawling lawns they can get some fresh air on want to condemn him for taking a walk on the Embarcadero, they need to realize they come off as elitists who are clueless as to how most people in San Francisco actually live.
> 
> ...


Before I moved back out here, I lived in small condo in a nice area in Calgary and in recent weeks, I've often wondered how I would have coped with it under these circumstances. 

Like so many others, I didn't care that it was small because it was so much easier to keep tidy and that freed up my time to enjoy other things but I'm pretty sure that same little condo would be hell on earth if I were there now.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I moved plants around outside today while hubby mowed the yard. He got sunburned, I didn't.
Go ahead and report us, we were not in contact with anyone while we were on our property.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

So do you mow next week while he works out the potted plants ?


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Well, I WAS enjoying outdoors until our area was overwhelmed by [email protected]#$%^& buffalo gnats---also called "black flies".

I am allergic to their bites (a bite swells me up about the size of a walnut and itches like crazy for about a week). They attack me in swarms whenever I go out. Several bit me when I was mowing grass yesterday even though I was wearing jungle exporer garb. They found a tiny opening in a sleeve.

We never had buffalo gnats until about 10 years ago. They arrived when we had major local flooding and now they come back every spring.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_fly


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I always enjoy being out in the sun mowing , cutting brush and tending my garden and compost piles and spending time exercising my dogs in between chores and family time same as I always have for the past two decades.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> *$&#! *******!!!!


Maybe it was a turtleneck T shirt.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

NRA_guy said:


> Several bit me when I was mowing grass yesterday even though I was wearing jungle exporer garb.


Try some Permanone on your clothes.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

I have been using products containing DEET for years. It can affect plastics but works really well. Especially when using products with high percentages in it. Bought some that have Icaridin, also known as picaridin to try out this year. Supposed to be just as good and not so messy.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

NRA_guy said:


> Well, I WAS enjoying outdoors until our area was overwhelmed by [email protected]#$%^& buffalo gnats---also called "black flies".
> 
> I am allergic to their bites (a bite swells me up about the size of a walnut and itches like crazy for about a week). They attack me in swarms whenever I go out. Several bit me when I was mowing grass yesterday even though I was wearing jungle exporer garb. They found a tiny opening in a sleeve.
> 
> ...


Seems like my wife uses "Buggins" and it has been very effective for her. Smells good too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I put out another bag of mushroom substrate. Took pictures this time so I can make an instruction handout.

Watered some stuff.

Got my printer working again, but I went through an extra set on ink cartridges (because the error message said they were damaged) before I updated the driver. That’s about $60 down the drain.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Kids on playground equipment is a bit of a concern.

how crowded does a smallish open city park get when spring hits and everyone is couped up and comes out the same weekend, do people end up shoulder to shoulder, does the water fountain get overused and shared and such.....

there are some details on the whole deal.

but I agree with the general theme, that it is silly to shut down all parks and stop people from being outdoors and walking or jogging or the like out in a safe distance type deal.

have to look at some of the above tho, how it can go badly.

but, yes, get out and be outdoors at safe spaces and away from the common use places, enjoy fresh air and walking and sun.

there has to be some common sense and some outdoor activity.

I suspect most of us have our cars to play on and are generally doing much better than average on this. I can’t imaging living in a 7 story apartment building and no green space and no job and sitting there looking at the walls and tv opinion news. Ugh.

Paul


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

overkill, they keep saying , wash your hands often, don't touch any part of your face..
we are ten miles from town, in the middle of our ten acres. nobody coming in, I wash the dishes by hand.
I figure that should get me through the day safely.
we go to town for dr. appts. see couples of people walking along side of the road. big deal. they probably live together and sleep in the same bed.
but when they are outside, they have to stay six feet apart ?? come on, where is our common sense ??


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Sounds like most beaches in San Diego county are opening tomorrow. The mayors all got together and decided to coordinate the opening so you didn't have thousands of people descending on one beach and people can spread out more, pretty smart for government types. Although I think the people have decided to open the beaches themselves early after our heat wave this weekend - before anyone gets all judgemental, a lot of people near the coast don't have air conditioning and we were up the in 90's. Either quarantine and die of heat stroke or hit the beach, since you can't loiter around in air conditioned public places right now.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Another beaut


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Some of those sheep seem to be milling somewhat inside the safe zones. Where is the pasture monitor?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> View attachment 86544
> 
> 
> Another beaut


Beautiful pasture.
That’s one thing I miss from the East.
And lightning bugs.
And real thunderstorms.
Easy to grow tomatoes.
Not humidity though.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Some of those sheep seem to be milling somewhat inside the safe zones. Where is the pasture monitor?


Big dog is snoozing in the barn.

This the vigilante girl. Big brother comes running when she asks.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

GTX63 said:


>



Exactly.
I don’t miss that at all.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Redlands Okie said:


> So do you mow next week while he works out the potted plants ?


I wish! The plants weren't little potted plants. They were well established peonies that had to be moved from one area so we could have a place to back the truck up to the garden. Then they had to be weeded and replanted in another area because I don't want to just let them die. Pushing the mower and dumping the bag was a cake walk by comparison.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Here’s the big boy


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

My old guy. I miss him.
The only way I could get a pic was when he was going somewhere in the truck. he was very oddly camera shy. 
ive never heard of another dog who hated having his picture taken.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

thousands of people out today soaking up the warm sunshine. i think i saw half of them on my street. my neighbor came over to the fence and we were talking then another neighbor came by and we were all trying to keep 6ft between us. it wasn't easy. we'd get into an interesting conversation and start drifting towards each other. it wasn't as easy a thing to do as it seems. ~Georgia


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Danaus29 said:


> I wish! The plants weren't little potted plants. They were well established peonies that had to be moved from one area so we could have a place to back the truck up to the garden. Then they had to be weeded and replanted in another area because I don't want to just let them die. Pushing the mower and dumping the bag was a cake walk by comparison.


Does sound like a lot of work. Should be pretty


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

rambler said:


> Kids on playground equipment is a bit of a concern.
> 
> how crowded does a smallish open city park get when spring hits and everyone is couped up and comes out the same weekend, do people end up shoulder to shoulder, does the water fountain get overused and shared and such.....
> 
> ...


This video explains all of the rules :


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice day for a ride.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

We took a ride. It was a little cool but a beautiful sunny day.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

snowlady said:


> We took a ride. It was a little cool but a beautiful sunny day.


What do you ride?


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

HD ultra classic limited. The kids went to college so we bought a bike. No empty nest syndrome here.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Had to bury a small wild pig this morning. My dogs are on a roll. I hope the mama meets my automatic teller soon.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

We are getting a bucket of chicken and meeting some friends for a picnic. 

Another beautiful spring day.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

HDRider said:


> We are getting a bucket of chicken and meeting some friends for a picnic.
> 
> Another beautiful spring day.


enjoy the day but wear your mask


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

susieneddy said:


> enjoy the day but wear your mask


hard to do while you’re eating.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> We are getting a bucket of chicken and meeting some friends for a picnic.
> 
> Another beautiful spring day.


Kentucky Fried?
If so, I’m jealous.
One of my favorite things I never eat.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> hard to do while you’re eating.


 They were going to the park so the mask can be worn until they get ready to eat with their friends. Just keep a good distance so when you choke on the chicken you don't spew it on everyone


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> Kentucky Fried?
> If so, I’m jealous.
> One of my favorite things I never eat.


KFC doesn't hold a candle to Bojangle's fried chicken.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Hiro said:


> KFC doesn't hold a candle to Bojangle's fried chicken.


I live in the northwest. we don’t have such wonderful things.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> I live in the northwest. we don’t have such wonderful things.


That is just awful. :-(


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Hiro said:


> That is just awful. :-(


No Dunkin Donuts either. 
but really great oysters, salmon, trout, and mussels.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Lisa in WA said:


> Kentucky Fried?
> If so, I’m jealous.
> One of my favorite things I never eat.


We're boycotting KFC, they stopped selling potato wedges here.

Had Bojangles for the first time during our vacation last year. The pork chop sandwiches they had were wonderful!

No sunshine today. We got the garden mowed just before the rain moved in.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Danaus29 said:


> We're boycotting KFC, they stopped selling potato wedges here.
> 
> Had Bojangles for the first time during our vacation last year. The pork chop sandwiches they had were wonderful!
> 
> No sunshine today. We got the garden mowed just before the rain moved in.


I love KFC but the last Few times I had it (several years ago) I swear I was up all night drinking water because it was so salty. I always loved their mashed taters and gravy. 

No Bojangles anywhere in the west.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I need to look at opening a Biscuitville and Bojangles franchise in ya'lls neck of the woods. Dunkin Donuts....you aren't missing much.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Hiro said:


> I need to look at opening a Biscuitville and Bojangles franchise in ya'lls neck of the woods. Dunkin Donuts....you aren't missing much.


My husbands cousin owns a couple of Duck Donuts. Another thing not out here.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Kentucky Fried?
> If so, I’m jealous.
> One of my favorite things I never eat.


It was. I have ate more KFC than any man alive. I worked there as a teen. I invented spicy chicken in '76


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiro said:


> KFC doesn't hold a candle to Bojangle's fried chicken.


I like both. They are different. Bo and Popeye's are similar, but I like the dirty rice, and beans and rice at Popeye's.

As far as just chicken, Church's is hard to beat. 

A lot of towns have "that place". It is Price's in Charlotte. Gus's in Memphis


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> It was. I have ate more KFC than any man alive. I worked there as a teen. I invented spicy chicken in '76


You must have worked with the Colonel.
What is the recipe for the finger lickin' sauce?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> You must have worked with the Colonel.
> What is the recipe for the finger lickin' sauce?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you.
I'll assume no criminality in the event I am contacted by the Recipe Regulators.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The sweet fragrance of blooming Blackberry vines is in the air today.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> The sweet fragrance of blooming Blackberry vines is in the air today.


We are enjoying the sweet scent of diesel fumes and a cacophony of clanging steel as the monster pile driver pounds in new dock pilings. Mixed with the scent of lake water and evergreens.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Look at this dock...It’s beautiful. 
A diver is coming later in the week to cut the short old wood pilings down at lakebed level underwater.
*thats not a dog there..it’s a coyote statue to keep the prolifically pooping Canada geese off the dock.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Trek Deck?

How deep is the water?

Nice

Are not allowed a covering and seating area on the water?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Trek Deck?
> 
> How deep is the water?
> 
> ...



It’s all Trex, except for the jet ski ports.
About 10 feet deep off the end of the dock. That last part is 10x20 feet and we have a big Red rectangular umbrella that goes into a stand anchored under the dock there. And Wood Adirondack chairs will be carried back out. A pain to Drag in and out with the seasons but they don’t blow away. And our solostove fire pit will be out there too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> No Dunkin Donuts either.


Krispy Kreme is better.

"Krispy Kreme was founded by Vernon Rudolph, who bought a yeast-raised recipe from a New Orleans chef, rented a building in 1937 in what is now historic Old Salem in Winston-Salem, *North Carolina*, and began selling to local grocery stores"



Lisa in WA said:


> but really great oysters, salmon, trout, and mussels.


We've got seafood well covered too.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> It’s all Trex, except for the jet ski ports.
> About 10 feet deep off the end of the dock. That last part is 10x20 feet and we have a big Red rectangular umbrella that goes into a stand anchored under the dock there. And Wood Adirondack chairs will be carried back out. A pain to Drag in and out with the seasons but they don’t blow away. And our solostove fire pit will be out there too.
> 
> View attachment 86880


Very nice.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

HDRider said:


> I like both. They are different. Bo and Popeye's are similar, but I like the dirty rice, and beans and rice at Popeye's.
> 
> As far as just chicken, Church's is hard to beat.
> 
> A lot of towns have "that place". It is Price's in Charlotte. Gus's in Memphis


We have a Popeye's. My favorites are the biscuits and red beans and rice. Their beans and rice are the absolute best. I wish they sold it by the pint.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> We have a Popeye's. My favorites are the biscuits and red beans and rice. Their beans and rice are the absolute best. I wish they sold it by the pint.


Popeye can beat up Col Sanders any day. It's the only way to eat chicken around here.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Danaus29 said:


> We're boycotting KFC, they stopped selling potato wedges here.
> 
> Had Bojangles for the first time during our vacation last year. The pork chop sandwiches they had were wonderful!
> 
> No sunshine today. We got the garden mowed just before the rain moved in.


A pork chop sandwich from the Snappy Lunch Diner in mount Airy , NC during our fall trips to their Mayberry Days festival was one of the first things I got when we went to spend a little time in Mount Airy in between spending time with friends who live out of the city in rural Surry County.

A few years back my friends gave me a copy of the sandwich and sauce recipe they said was used by the SLD so we could make them at home. While they are good, i still prefer the ones from the diner because of the atmosphere and the friends we get to visir every few years.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Popeye can beat up Col Sanders any day. It's the only way to eat chicken around here.


Now you went and done it.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

And, of course, SUNLIGHT generates natural Vitamin D in the body which is a powerful natural defense against viri.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My son came out of the front door yesterday bored, so I dropped my shovel and said, "Get your boots on and lets go for a hike."
10 minutes later we came onto a momma and her three cubs, all of which were my size or bigger.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

mreynolds said:


> Popeye can beat up Col Sanders any day. It's the only way to eat chicken around here.


People beat each other up at Popeyes around here lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

are there any Dixie Creme donut shops anymore ?
I worked at one but it eventually shut down.
Family owned franchise..


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Krispy Kreme is better.
> 
> "Krispy Kreme was founded by Vernon Rudolph, who bought a yeast-raised recipe from a New Orleans chef, rented a building in 1937 in what is now historic Old Salem in Winston-Salem, *North Carolina*, and began selling to local grocery stores"
> 
> ...


We do have Krispie Kreme here and I grew up with those but I’ve always liked Dunkin better. Though I haven’t had a donut in about four years when we were in Maine and in a town with a famous donut shop. And they were gooood. 
I like cake donuts better than yeast so maybe that’s why KK isn’t my favorite. Though they do sell cake donuts too.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Vjk said:


> And, of course, SUNLIGHT generates natural Vitamin D in the body which is a powerful natural defense against viri.


Not much sunshine in our current 10 day forecast. Lots of rain predicted along with temperatures similar to early April. I would not be surprised if it snows Friday. Yep, it's predicted to be that cold. Hard freeze early Saturday morning.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Lisa in WA said:


> I like cake donuts better than yeast so maybe that’s why KK isn’t my favorite. Though they do sell cake donuts too.


GImme a good old-fashioned buttermilk donut without any crud on it any day.


----------

